# [NorCal 240SX] - December 27 meet



## Danio (Jul 19, 2002)

**** NEXT MEET ****

December 27 (Friday)


PART I - CANCELLED
Unpredictable weather.


PART II - 6:00 PM

Milpitas Golfland
1199 Jacklin Road
Milpitas, CA 95035


----------



## Danio (Jul 19, 2002)

Some of us will meet first at Tapioca Express (1710 N Milpitas Blvd) at 5:30 PM. Then we'll caravan to Golfland.


----------

